# Something like the Korean cut/how to control the facial hair?



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi again everyone... Well, so much for my plans to grow a long, beautiful hair to Bow!
Some time ago my little rescue dog came into heat, which was a relief in some ways as it meant her body is working as it's supposed to after traumatic puppy experience in her previous home. Well, this whole time in heat seemed to change her personality so very much! As she had such strong need to... well, you know, she was humping and offering herself to my tibetal spaniel called Helmi all the time. Before this, she never used to walk around the house, she'd just avoid open spaces, but as she wanted to spend some loving time with Helmi she'd just go for it, jump against her and let Helmi hump her. (Helmi is a girl as well, but my house always seems to turn into a brothel when one or two of the girls are in heat at the same time:eek2_gelb2.
Anyway, as a result of all that playing and humping her hair got matted big time, and all the mess on the back side was just horrible, no matter how much I kept brushing her. At the end of the heat I noticed that even if the heat was pretty much gone, the confidence and playfulness stayed and she would play and run around like never before! This got her hair very matted and I decided to get rid of the hair so it's more convenient for me and her. 

Well, I decided to try and trim her to the Korean cut... I don't know if her look is even considered a proper one? Anyway, I am extremely pleased with how she looks and how easy it is to look after the hair, however... it's the face that gets all messy again in 12 hours after the bath! The hair on top of the muzzle sticks up and covers her eyes. I have separated the hair on top of the muzzle and comb it down to the sides of the muzzle, and then blowdry it gently, but it makes no difference. I can't grow it any longer as she is a tiny girl and the head would look too heavy and big with longer hair. Does anyone have any photos or ideas to share how to sort this problem? I'd also love to see a photo of a face with the top of the muzzle scissored short instead of combing it down? 


Gosh, this became about 95% longer text than it was supposed to be, but long story short, could anyone share photos of different facial styles, especially around the muzzle?:ThankYou::heart:

I will attach a few photos, her standing and face looking how I'd like it to look all the time, and her face right now as she's laying there on the sofa next to me.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....she is adorable. You did a great job on her and I am not sure what your trying to improve. The hair never stays in place for too long no matter whether its long or short. You can try using a little hair gel to keep it in place. All I can say is you did a fantastic job and Bow is beautiful. :tender:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bow looks so cute!! I agree the hair is always going to get messed up, usually right after you comb them!!LOL. You did a great job she looks great!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I honestly don't think you can get her muzzle to look how it is in the "just groomed" photos all the time.

It can be annoying, but that is the Maltese life 

The best way to keep it down more is to let it grow long, I'd think. Even that gets mussed. Just it's longer...

Otherwise, it is what it is....and you'll just have to smooth it out during the day.

I have used gel on Grace... it helps keep fly aways down in the moment... but as soon as she does her digging or rubbing into a blanket or pillow it is like your couch photo LOL

I don't put gel in anymore because when she does that, it makes it harder to comb down.

I just smooth it down a many times a day with a little water. I don't have patience to grow it out. We tried... so I just know it is what it is... 

Sorry that isn't the answer you want.

All of those photos of Malts in Korean Cuts and Malts with "perfect" faces... those are groomed for the photo. The hair doesn't stay that way all day...


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with the above posts, you did a fantastic job on Bow. She is just a little cutie. I can see from the 1st and 2nd pics what you are talking about with the facial hair being up in her face. If it was her 1st heat, she is probably less than a year old and still a puppy. I think for now you may just have to deal with the hair issue until she grows up. It can take as long as 3 years for a dog to fully mature. And even then these are known to stay playful. Wishing you the best luck with your little girl.


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> OMG....she is adorable. You did a great job on her and I am not sure what your trying to improve. The hair never stays in place for too long no matter whether its long or short. You can try using a little hair gel to keep it in place. All I can say is you did a fantastic job and Bow is beautiful. :tender:





Furbabies mom said:


> Bow looks so cute!! I agree the hair is always going to get messed up, usually right after you comb them!!LOL. You did a great job she looks great!





Grace'sMom said:


> I honestly don't think you can get her muzzle to look how it is in the "just groomed" photos all the time.
> 
> It can be annoying, but that is the Maltese life
> 
> ...


Thank you all very, very much :blush: I still have a lot to learn when it comes to bows and tying her hair up, but I'm getting there... Normally she never wears one of those nice looking bows as I just can't get them right without getting the hair too tight! But anyway, it is good to hear it's normal to have that hair trying to jump up and cover the eyes, I suppose it's all the pretty photos of SM dogs here that made me think everybody else has a maltese with hair settling nicely and pretty much always looking perfect from tip to toe :biggrin:

I suppose, like Grace's mom said, it is what it is. I will definitely try a tiny drop of gel, do you just use the normal human one or should I look for a special grooming one? 





IzzysBellasMom said:


> I agree with the above posts, you did a fantastic job on Bow. She is just a little cutie. I can see from the 1st and 2nd pics what you are talking about with the facial hair being up in her face. If it was her 1st heat, she is probably less than a year old and still a puppy. I think for now you may just have to deal with the hair issue until she grows up. It can take as long as 3 years for a dog to fully mature. And even then these are known to stay playful. Wishing you the best luck with your little girl.


Thank you very much  As far as I know, this wasn't, (and even can't be) her first heat - she is about 2-2,5 years old and I've had her for 5 months now. She came from a hoarder, and apparently she'd had one puppy right before she moved into our house, mind you when I took her she never looked for it so I believe she either abandoned the puppy or it was old enough to get separated from my Bow. I don't know the whole story, as nobody does, but the reason I even mentioned her heat was just the fact that I'm happy to know her body is working like it's supposed to after such a severe malnourishment she had before coming to us! 
Her playfulness, or should I say lack of it, was simply because of her traumatic history of getting abandoned and living in a hoarder/puppy mill house with 14 other dogs without any human contact.

Anyway, thank you for your post and encouraging words


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

_OMG!!!_ Is she even real?! Bow looks soooo adorable! You did an amazing job! She is so tiny and precious! I don't have any advice...I take Bella to the groomer and she looks perfect and the minute we get home and she starts playing and "bulldozing" pillows and blankets, she is back to being a little mop. I think that is just the way maltese are. LOL.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh so cute. You did a great job. 

I also got Gustave cut in a modified Korean cut face months ago and I am still regretting it. I loved the look but I am still dealing with his muzzle hair standing up and poking his eyes. For me the cute look is not worth dealing with the annoying short hair. 

No tips beyond what Tori gave you already, but just wanted to comment and say I feel your pain. Here's a pic with hair grown but still poking. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> _OMG!!!_ Is she even real?! Bow looks soooo adorable! You did an amazing job! She is so tiny and precious! I don't have any advice...I take Bella to the groomer and she looks perfect and the minute we get home and she starts playing and "bulldozing" pillows and blankets, she is back to being a little mop. I think that is just the way maltese are. LOL.



HAHA, I love your choice of word "bulldozing" :biggrin: I just love the thought of a cute little maltese bulldozing pillows and blankets like a machine :w00t: How often do you take Bella to the groomer by the way?

Thank you for your kind words! :Flowers 2:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, here's a pic of the muzzle scissored way down. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Oh so cute. You did a great job.
> 
> I also got Gustave cut in a modified Korean cut face months ago and I am still regretting it. I loved the look but I am still dealing with his muzzle hair standing up and poking his eyes. For me the cute look is not worth dealing with the annoying short hair.
> 
> ...



Awww bless, he looks so cute and he has such a thick looking hair!! Especially on top of his head he seems to have really good hair! Are you going to grow the coat to the full length? 

Thank you for sharing my pain :happy dance:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

This is a frequent look featured in our house, by mommy and puppy









We feel your pain. But it is what it is (I think someone already said that but in this case it's SO true

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gustave..... ah, I could look at that cute face all day 

And miss Sophie... that is how Gracie's hair is all day 

I just did nice photos for May and could not for the life of me get her muzzle hair to cooperate! Her hair is so unruly...we may be doing a Gustave trim....

Aastha - do you like his face scissored like that?


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

How precious of a little girl is this
You did a fantastic job on her
Where do you live and how much do you charge.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Gustave..... ah, I could look at that cute face all day
> 
> And miss Sophie... that is how Gracie's hair is all day
> 
> ...


Gustave waves thanks!

I used to like it. I love the look and it was problem free for 2-3 weeks. Then it started growing. :/

So I either always keep it scissored or let it grow out. I like trying different looks so I'm letting it grow out now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Aastha 

Pat showed me some photos of Ava's face... I'm going to try something similar on Grace.

I honestly think she just has bad muzzle hair... part of her being a mix... not a big deal.

Since I groom her myself, I don't mind keeping it trimmed.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Thanks Aastha
> 
> Pat showed me some photos of Ava's face... I'm going to try something similar on Grace.
> 
> ...


Don't forget pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bow said:


> HAHA, I love your choice of word "bulldozing" :biggrin: I just love the thought of a cute little maltese bulldozing pillows and blankets like a machine :w00t: How often do you take Bella to the groomer by the way?
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! :Flowers 2:


Bella goes to the groomer every other week. I may miss my own hair appointment but I never let Bella miss hers! Lol!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Oh, here's a pic of the muzzle scissored way down.
> View attachment 134337
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gustave!!! You make my heart swell with happiness just looking at your cute cupcake face!!!


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

She's just beautiful!! She looks like a toy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Great Job! Face (and everything else) looks adorable. I so want a Korean cut for toby, on the face at very least.


----------

